# fly mask to ride in?



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

We don't ride a lot in the summer because of heat and flies. Living in the South makes it great to ride all winter because we don't have that much really cold weather! 

That Said..... When we do ride in the spring/fall My hubbys horse is driven absolutely crazy by the flies. I got the crotchet(sp) ear covers and they helped some but when the biting flies are swarming around he stops and scratches his nose against his leg.. I am not sure if the nose or leg itches. Both horses are pretty good about letting us cut limbs with leaves still on them and use them as "fly swats". I saw in a catalog the fly mask that you can put over a bridle over the top. 

Does it work fairly well?? Does it drive the horse crazy or is the buzzing flies still drive the horse crazy??

Rhonda


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

I have the black mesh one , made by Cashel I think. My horse rides just fine with it.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I rode horses at some barns where they had on fly masks under the bridle and the horse did just fine, didn't seem to bother thEm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is the black mesh one. They work great. If you go to the Cashel site, they have several versions.

Cashel Company

I have a fly scrim I also use sometimes on my guy that is really fly sensitive. I will say tho, he is much less sensitive since he is living outside 24/7......


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a topic near and dear to me.....

Excellent questions.

I've never used a mask but used wipe, both the permethrin type as well as deet.

I might just give the fly mask a try.

Will it stop the tiny little black flys/knats or just regular flys?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I use one. My little "princess and the pea" type of horse can't take the flies.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have that one too. My horse's head is a little small for it, so I run the sides of the mask under the bridle instead of over. Otherwise it works great. If you don't like a full mask, the ear bonnet works well too.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

When the flies are bad, my gelding absolutely cannot concentrate. At a garage sale a picked up a great piece that I don't have a name for... so I will describe for you. hehehe

It has a brow band and throat latch. Across the brow band is fringged leather that is about eight inches long. It means that will just a slight shift of his head, he can brush the flies off his face. We usually ride with it all summer long. 

Before that, I just kept his fly mask on him and put the bridle over it. 

He is being backed up in this pic, which is why the shafts are going wonky.










This one is better, but does not show the fly mask as well.


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

There is a horse at my barn that is incredibly sensitive to _anything_ touching his face. Even wind drives him crazy.

So we got a little creative. We have a regular old fly mask that fits over his bridle (one with ears), and then for his nose we use pantyhose. You just get the really thin kind and slip it over the muzzle, bunching up the extra by the noseband. To keep it on we snip holes in the edges and use baling twine to tie it to the noseband. Some of the girls who ride that horse like to snip holes over his nostrils so he can breathe easier but he does just fine even if you don't do that.

I know it's a little unconventional, and it makes him look like a bank robber, but it works and that's what really matters.


----------

